# [RISOLTO]nuovo sistema: perche' tutti fanno ripartire local?

## flocchini

salve a tutti

ho appena installato un fileserver gentoo partendo dall'ultimo stage3 disponibile per x86, il problema e' che non trovo piu' local.start per far partire alcuni script all'avvio 

ho scoperto che con il nuovo baselayout /etc/conf.d/local.start e' diventato /etc/conf.d/local e basta e le cose da li' in effetti partono all'avvio ... se non che facendo ad esempio ripartire samba mi dice

 * Caching service dependencies ...

e poi prima di riavviare samba (ma lo fa anche con una a caso delle sk di rete eh) reinizializza local, cosa che prima NON faceva e che NON deve fare, i miei script devono partire solo all'avvio

cosa fare? ho sbagliato qsa?

grazie 1000

----------

## flocchini

vabbe', faccio una domanda e mi autorispondo: il problema e' che /etc/conf.d/local.start NON e' diventato /etc/conf.d/local come pensavo, ma gli script all'avvio vanno messi in /etc/local.d/xxxyyy.start dove xxxyyy.start possono essere anche diversi script eseguiti in ordine alfabetico

nella guida alla migrazione questo passaggio manca, l'ho trovato per caso in giro  :Wink: 

----------

## ago

non dimenticare di dare permessi di esecuzione a i tuoi *.start

----------

## flocchini

certamente  :Wink:  tnx

----------

